
Cello automates design of DNA-based logic circuits, to program living cells - homarp
http://www.nature.com/news/biology-software-promises-easier-way-to-program-living-cells-1.19671?WT.mc_id=HN
======
homarp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11426957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11426957)
has more

